
Use durian fruit waste to create energy stores for rapid electric charging - anotherevan
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/design/a31114696/durian-fruit-stinky-electric-chargers/
======
anotherevan
Whup. Looks like a better article on the subject was already submitted.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22482862](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22482862)

